# Collection of online resources on photography?



## DriedStrawbery (Oct 10, 2015)

Not sure if this is already available somewhere here. 

Is there a sticky thread or some other place where all the favorite videos and articles are put together for the benefit of all?

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Oct 11, 2015)

DriedStrawbery said:


> Is there a sticky thread or some other place where all the favorite videos and articles are put together for the benefit of all?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


There will be many.  Google comes to mind.


----------



## waday (Oct 11, 2015)

Phlearn is pretty good for Photoshop with lots of free videos.

Aside from that, YouTube has lots of videos, and like snowbear said, searching the web will lead to lots of videos.


----------



## Designer (Oct 11, 2015)

DriedStrawbery said:


> Is there a sticky thread or some other place where all the favorite videos and articles are put together for the benefit of all?


That would be a huge list, even for one person's idea of "favorites".  

Besides; your favorites are not necessarily my favorites, and vice-versa.  Then, considering how may photographers there are, and each with a different list of favorites, and differing levels of educational requirements, the list would never end.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 11, 2015)

The Art of Photography videos are very informative. Search YouTube for the art of photography, there are many good ones. His series on the various components of composition are insightful. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Oct 11, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> The Art of Photography videos are very informative. Search YouTube for the art of photography, there are many good ones. His series on the various components of composition are insightful.


I watched his introduction, but none of the other videos, so now I have a question: Does the music go constantly throughout the instructional videos?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 11, 2015)

Designer said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > The Art of Photography videos are very informative. Search YouTube for the art of photography, there are many good ones. His series on the various components of composition are insightful.
> ...


No

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Oct 11, 2015)

Designer said:


> DriedStrawbery said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a sticky thread or some other place where all the favorite videos and articles are put together for the benefit of all?
> ...




This applies to many threads that go on in the gallery sub forum. 

Agree that it would be a lot of links but with up voting and likes, the good ones stand out quickly. 

So many are interested in photography and spend so much time with it, it would be save a lot of googling for many getting started. 

I looked at quora, but did not find any good threads here. 


Thanks to the folks with the pointers. 

My fav is the B&H video series on the artistic aspects of photography. These are tough to find for good ones. 

For technical aspects of camera and physics of light, there are too many and are easy to find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 11, 2015)

KelbyOne; Lynda, Phlearn, AdoramaTV, B&H channel, Photigy, Karl Taylor, etc.   There's a lot out there.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2015)

DriedStrawbery said:
			
		

> ... with up voting and likes, the good ones stand out quickly.



McDonald's and Burger King are at the top of the United States restaurant links...popularity puts Gallo jug wines near the top...the base model Ford F-150 is "America's favorite truck"...houseflies are born in piles of cow and horse dung....a billion maggots can't be wrong...anything with t**s in the video thumbnail gets 10x the views and likes of a professorial type shown in the thumbnail....the click-bait crap on PetaPixel and the other click-bait sites have sky-high popularity. No, the good ones do not stand out--the most-popular ones stand out.


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Oct 11, 2015)

Derrel said:


> DriedStrawbery said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




While I completely agree with the thumbnail tricks and other click baits - they lead to more views and not necessarily more up votes. I have had good experience with Quora with its upvote mechanism. Not much of a photography resource though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timor (Oct 11, 2015)

DriedStrawbery said:


> Not sure if this is already available somewhere here.
> 
> Is there a sticky thread or some other place where all the favorite videos and articles are put together for the benefit of all?
> 
> ...


I am not sure, if I understand you correct, but if something you find on the web, what might be of interest from photographic point of view and you want to share, there is a section called "Articles of interest" right at the top of the forum.


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2015)

Cambridge in Colour - Photography Tutorials & Learning Community


----------

